# Rare Czech Baghdad Pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear friends

CZECH BAGHDAD PIGEON is a very rare pigeon breed




Regards


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a very pretty bird! thank you for sharing.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you Skyeking


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

egpigeon said:


> Dear friends
> 
> CZECH BAGHDAD PIGEON is a very rare pigeon breed
> 
> ...


Beautiful bird! Thank you.


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful animal!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for nice comments


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry to revive a grave thread, but we have the opportunity to get 6 of these -
What should I know about them? When buying, what should I look for to make sure I'm not just buying mutts or odd colored homers? Good parents? Healthy, resistant? Or susceptible birds? I'm assuming they're from Baghdad, but would they be able to handle -20 F? Are they used like homers, or just show birds? 
Thanks for whatever you can help wth.


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't really think this is a pure bred czeh baghdad. Looks to be some sort of cross breed. It doesn't have the right beak or eye cere.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

red check 200
You are right that is not a Czech Baghdad. I have them and they are very differnet from the picture. 
here is a picture of my Czech baghdad


----------

